# What colour if you were ordering a new TT now ... POLL



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Does anyon else think the revised choice of colours Audi are offering on the TT is really poor ?

Some of the best have gone (ie sprint blue and solid red paint) and we now have a choice of 2 greys and THREE soddin blacks ?? :?

So, without going down the extremely expensive audi exclusive route, if you were ordering a TT today (not RS) so Sport, S line or TTS which of the available colours would you pick and why.

BRILLIANT BLACK (SOLID)
IBIS WHITE (SOLID)
DAKOTA GREY (METALLIC)
ICE SILVER (METALLIC)
OOLONG GREY (METALLIC)
SAHARA SILVER (METALLIC)
SCUBA BLUE (METALLIC)
VOLCANO RED (METALLIC)
PHANTOM BLACK (PEARL)

S-LINE exclusives
DAYTONA GREY (PEARL)
MISANO RED (PEARL)

TTS exclusives
PANTHER BLACK (CRYSTAL)
SOLAR ORANGE (SOLID)

and does anyone know any more detail about this "CRYSTAL" black yet ?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

None of those

I would order suzuka grey


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I have chosen White, for some reason I have an obsession with White Audi's at the moment, they just look absolutely fantastic and I wouldn't have bought the car if they didn't do it!

White was my first and only ever consideration, no matter what else, the car had to be White!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

richieshore said:


> I have chosen White, for some reason I have an obsession with White Audi's at the moment, they just look absolutely fantastic and I wouldn't have bought the car if they didn't do it!
> 
> White was my first and only ever consideration, no matter what else, the car had to be White!


So let me be clear - it is white you wanted? :lol: Agree looks lovely on the TT, not so much on other models.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

White does look cool and that is what I have now.

Just not sure about picking it for another TT for another 3 years.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

leenx said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > I have chosen White, for some reason I have an obsession with White Audi's at the moment, they just look absolutely fantastic and I wouldn't have bought the car if they didn't do it!
> ...


Ha ha ha, got a little bit over excited there!

White is the way ahead but I know what you mean about having had it for 3 years and wanting a change, I've never had the same colour car twice so will probably be bored of it by then too!

If not White then I'd love to be daring and go for the orange but I don't think I would ever actually go through with it!


----------



## TT-R 2010 (May 19, 2010)

in germany ibis white is called IMBISS White :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

leenx said:


> So let me be clear - it is white you wanted? :lol: Agree looks lovely on the TT, not so much on other models.


I think white is also a great colour for A3 Black Edition and S3. Does not suit A4/A5 though.


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

White ! I did not dare the first time but I would do it now, I always think that white really suits audis in general.


----------



## mark306 (Jun 13, 2010)

Well I've just ordered a Scuba blue. I have a black car now and I hate hacing to clean it so much, in fact I don't I just leave it dirty now. I agree white looks great but I know I would be too lazy to clean it every weekend. So blue it is


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
So, have they discontinued deep sea blue too? If they have is there no deep shade of pearl blue now?
I love the colour I ordered on my TTS as it looks black at night and on dull days, but comes alive when the sun shines on it.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Volcano red looks fantastic on an RS 8)

Mark


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

,


----------



## romfordphil (Jan 21, 2010)

White is best on the roadster
Misano on the coupe

Sprint blue was my fav when it was available though


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

I ordered (and voted) for phantom black, but have just started having a wobble the last few days wondering if I should have gone for misano red. Frankly the choice of colours is crappy at best every shade of black and grey and bugger all else to choose from. Looking at pictures I think I'd have chosen deep sea blue had it not been discontinued. I also love the pictures of petrol blue too. Why the poor choice of colour with Audi?

Ant


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Someone once said (I can't remember who) that the only colours for a sports car are red or white, which so far seems to be borne out by this poll - not that I think the TT is a sports car in the true sense.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

So ibis white & misano Red both in joint lead then each with 12 votes.
Not many votes for the exclusive TTS colours though which woudl suggest Audi HAVE screwed up there !
But, a lot of votes in support of misano red pearl S LINE exclusive.

Misano Red - not sure I have seen this, how does it differ from the solid red previously avaialble ?
Anyone got any pics of misano red ?


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

Can anyone who has seen solar orange in person confirm what it's like? All the pictures I've seen make it look a bit flat with a bit too much yellow in it. The name suggests that be right. Seen pictures of a much more vibrant orange on a cayman s, and, weirdly enough, the nicest orange i've seen was on a fiat punto if all things which a really warm blood orange which looked fantastic.

Ant


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

antmanb said:


> Can anyone who has seen solar orange in person confirm what it's like? All the pictures I've seen make it look a bit flat with a bit too much yellow in it. The name suggests that be right. Seen pictures of a much more vibrant orange on a cayman s, and, weirdly enough, the nicest orange i've seen was on a fiat punto if all things which a really warm blood orange which looked fantastic.
> 
> Ant


If you go on youtube and type in Audi TTS - there are quite a few short vids of one with titanium 19" alloys - I think it looks fantastic, best bet would be to check one out, though not sure if any dealers have one?.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

I also kinda like Solar Orange but the only thing which puts me off is the fact that its a SOLID colour and nor PEARL or METALLIC.

Without the pearl lustre or metallic flek (like you get on Focus ST's for example) I fear it is a little too flat.

Overall though it does look quite nice.

One other colour I saw recently (audi exclusive though) which looked kinda interesting was a bright viper green. I saw it on an A5 of all things but it looked quite striking ... think it would look cool on a TT (i think its the shade of green VW offer on the Scirocco if anyone seen that). but just not sure I could live with it long term.

There's being bold and there's being too bold


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> I also kinda like Solar Orange but the only thing which puts me off is the fact that its a SOLID colour and nor PEARL or METALLIC.
> 
> Without the pearl lustre or metallic flek (like you get on Focus ST's for example) I fear it is a little too flat.
> 
> ...


Not sure I could live with that green lime either - Audi used car locator are showing one - novelty would ware off quickly I'm sure :roll:


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Not sure if this is the exact green or not as it doesn't look quite intense enough from the photo but gives the idea ...










hmmm :?:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Not sure if this is the exact green or not as it doesn't look quite intense enough from the photo but gives the idea ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that's it. Actually I quite like it.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Only problem with these greens and oranges is that they just remind me of a ford focus! Shame really.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

I think with the TT you can get away with most colours because of it's shape and looks. Focus well it's a Focus.... :roll:


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

Not a fan of that green or the Porsche viper green.

Does anyone remember a ford escort colour from around the mid 90s, for all intents and purposes it was a metallic black but when light hit it directly it had a purple-ish twinge to it - like a proper aubergine colour.

Ant


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

antmanb said:


> Not a fan of that green or the Porsche viper green.
> 
> Does anyone remember a ford escort colour from around the mid 90s, for all intents and purposes it was a metallic black but when light hit it directly it had a purple-ish twinge to it - like a proper aubergine colour.
> 
> Ant


Can't say I remember Ford's with that paint but I remember Nissan & TVR doing a shade which changed colour as you looked at it from different angles - a chameleon type paint, purple & green I think ... god knows how much Audi would want for that


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I never thought I would say this because I love my Red TT but I absolutely love Daytona on the Mk2, that colour for some reason really looks lovely I think


----------



## Einarsson (Feb 11, 2010)

Black is going for the lead!


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

There's a big issue now regarding the limited colours. Why so many grey's, blacks and silvers


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I had a test drive in what I thought was a white TT RS,it turned out to be up Suzaka Grey !
It was quite amazing how it changed colour depending on the light,and the angle you was viewing it from.
Saying that I'm ordering a ibis white one.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I remember the changing colour paint, it looked good on a TVR but saying that anything looks good on a TVR! Just a shame MG started doing them and then Nissan put it on the Micra! If that's not a way to ruin a colour I don't know what is!! :lol:


----------



## Taipei-TT (Apr 6, 2009)

I have seen the Solara Orange in person and I mostly really really like it. I'm not put off at all by the fact that it is so striking. The contrast against the wheels (either chrome or titanium) is really awesome and you can do the awesome black on orange dual colour interior with pananche. However, what gets me on this colour is the intersection of the orange and the amber of the turn signal indicators on the back. I just can't stand seeing those colours adjacent to one another.

So...having an Ibis...if I had to do it over again...I'd do Ibis again! And this is from a guy who wanted to buy red but accepted Ibis because it was in stock, precise spec I wanted, and the Taiwan distributor was closing up in favor of Audi Taiwan coming in...so I got a 15% discount for going White and had the car in my driveway 2 days later.

1 day after I bought it I parked to get coffee...came out and there was a red TT parked right behind me. I was actually nervous that I would feel a wave of regret. Odd thing was that both the owner of the red TT and me could not figure out which we preferred...both colours look awesome!!


----------



## jet jockey (Apr 17, 2010)

Can't be too fussy when you are buying 2nd hand, but I must say I now love solar orange.
If I was buying new I would buy Black.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

So looks like Ibis white is still keeping its lead, with black and S Line Misano Red close behind.

Why are the S Line colours not available on the TTS :?:

Also interesting not many people going for Scuba blue ... Sprint blue was seriously popular on the TTS so surprised more people have not chosen Scuba - or is Scuba not great :?:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah, white silver and black are very very common


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

although I have Phantom Black - really do like Ibis, and not seen Suzaka Grey.

Was really toying with Lamborghini yellow but chickened out :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Suzuka grey is really REALLY cool BUT ....

I really don't think ibis white owners could change to a suzuka grey car as it then looks like you have changed to an off-white car .... like some white clothes that have been in the wash a few too many times with darks ... you know, they look white, but then when you compare them to new whites, you can see they have faded to off-white.

Park a suzuka grey next to an ibis white and you would clearly see the difference but on its own you would swear suzuka was white 

I really like the idea of suzuka but decided against it for the reasons noted above - everyone would think I had changed my car and something was weird about my off-white paintwork.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Would still order Kingfisher Blue again even if I had to pay the £1600 to have an exclusive colour.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Nem said:


> Would still order Kingfisher Blue again even if I had to pay the £1600 to have an exclusive colour.


With the colours Audi are offering us as standard now (black's grey's silvers) I think many of us will need to seriously consider the Audi exclusive paint jobs if we are to get a colour that we REALLY like.

Maybe that was Audi's master plan.

I really do think the standard paint colours are seriously limited now and will never NEVER ever understand why sprint blue was dropped as a TTS colour :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

,


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Snake Pliskin said:


> :
> 
> Also interesting not many people going for Scuba blue .. so surprised more people have not chosen Scuba - or is Scuba not great :?:


Yer right....It is a seriously shit colour.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> yeah, white silver and black are very very common


 :lol: Take a look at Audi's configurator... white, silver and black are pretty much all they bloody do! :lol: :lol: :lol:

There's Brilliant Black, Panther Black, Phantom Black, Oolong Grey (which looks black!).
There's Dakota Grey (or dark silver as it's known), Ice Silver, Sahara Silver, Suzuka Grey (aka Silver), or Ibis White.

Then someone found the RGB sliders, and we have an Orange, two Reds, and two blues.


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, white silver and black are very very common
> ...


What two blues? I only see scuba blue and the orange is only available on the TTS and one of reds only on s line.

Piss poor choice at best.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

antmanb said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > sTTranger said:
> ...


I have always said for years what poor colour choice Audi have unless you want to fork out 1000s so they can change a paint pot when they spray your car. A terrible choice if you don't want to pay for a colour. Why don't they just add say 300 quid to the car and you can have the choice of any colour and be done with it. This is where they make their 'extras' money. You order the car then it's paint, this and that and before you have blinked you have added 10percent to your total. Soon it will be... start with the frame then add your bits...now will i need a steering wheel or can I save on that!!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Cant say i was a fan of sprint, i did order that colour originally but when i saw one at a pre-launch demo event i changed it immediately.
> 
> Like everything, you can't pls everyone.
> 
> ...


Hmmm very interesting point you make there Tosh thanks.

I had started considering white again as ...

a) the new colour choice is shizer and am struggling to pick one 
b) I have white now and am happy with that so considering that again
c) white is no cost so I save a few hundred quid and don't get screwed over by Audi spending £1650 on exclusive paint

If what you say is right though and getting the same colour in succession of the same car takes away a lot of the new car feeling then that does concern me.

I will need to give that some serious consideration.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Misano Red now took the lead too.

Looks like we all need to be buying S Line's then :wink:


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Misano Red now took the lead too.
> 
> Looks like we all need to be buying S Line's then :wink:


When I chose my brilliant red it was sitting in the showroom gleaming...I had to have it...end of! This time round, a very different story. Like you, I couldn't pin down a colour, even when sitting down ordering at the dealership. I was hoping that the salesman would just skip over that question so I wouldn't have to make a descion. He didn't and I did. 
The best way I found in choosing a car colour for me, is to discount all the colours I didn't like and stick with the ones that sort of are ok. Then whittle it down from there. I couldn't see my new ttr in Red (just me) although I have a ttc in that now (soon)..funny how colours don't appeal in different models even when you like them. The reason I chose Ibis was because of the way it defines the lines of the car and how clinical it looks...it worked for me anyway  .


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

An oldie, but a goodie 

http://sniffpetrol.com/2008/06/06/audi- ... r-palette/


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

phope said:


> An oldie, but a goodie
> 
> http://sniffpetrol.com/2008/06/06/audi- ... r-palette/


Badgers Arse for me...has to be the winner...


----------



## jgrive (May 16, 2010)

Just went for Daytona Grey!

GF wanted Black, I wanted White.

We met in the middle... (except neither of us wanted silver!)


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

I saw a TT go past me v quickly the other way and it looked like a much darker red either of the two options in the current book. Anyone know which colour it might have been?

Ant


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

i chose scuba as there are no rs colours in there and blue is best


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Sepang Blue is by far the best TT colour available for standard charge today ... but TT-RS only like you say.

TT-RS also gets 2nd best colour with Suzuka Grey.


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

Although I've gone for Phantom Black, the Ibis White was a close second .......
Still happy with my choice - black is the way


----------

